# Celebrate America For Once : Pictorial



## mudwhistle

*I wanted to start a thread that celebrates the 4th of July and what it stands for, but also celebrates the beauty of this country. This will never replace Eye-Candy, but it is themed to be patriotic. I know that sounds corny, but I think this could be a good thing. 

If you have a problem with America please don't post here. This thread is for those of us who love our country, the good and the bad.   Thanks - Mud
*


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

mudwhistle said:


> *I wanted to start a thread that celebrates the 4th of July and what it stands for, but also celebrates the beauty of this country. This will never replace Eye-Candy, but it is themed to be patriotic. I know that sounds corny, but I think this could be a good thing.
> 
> If you have a problem with America please don't post here. This thread is for those of us who love our country, the good and the bad.   Thanks - Mud
> *



   Nothing corny about loving your country.


----------



## mudwhistle

*Immigrants Waiting To Offload On Ellis Island*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Ellis Island Today*






*Ellis Island 1900*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Darkwind

.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*The Writing Of The US Constitution*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Darkwind said:


> .



The Grand Tetons.......great.


----------



## mudwhistle

*Freedom Tower In The Distance*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Rocky Mountains*​


----------



## mudwhistle

*Mission Mountains Montana*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Flathead Lake Montana*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Polson MT, Lake Flathead
Bing Cherry Orchards Where You Can Pick Them Yourself
Best Bing Cherries In The World*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Ice Lake Colorado*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*Laguna California*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

LaJolla Cove, LaJolla California ​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*San Francisco*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## PixieStix

O beautiful for spacious skies


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## PixieStix

Wild Wonderful West Virginia


----------



## PixieStix

mudwhistle said:


>



That Purple Mountain Majesty, we all have heard about. Beautiful


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## PixieStix

The peak of Bolt Mountain WV.

I learned my best driving skills here


----------



## boedicca

mudwhistle said:


>




When I was a kid, we visited Mt. Rushmore on our way to a family reunion.  There was a big electrical storm with big flashes of lightening all around the Presidents' Heads.  I'll never forget how beautiful it was.


----------



## Peach

Better than "Eye Candy" to me:

http://armadillahexpress.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/everglades-15.jpg


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, we visited Mt. Rushmore on our way to a family reunion.  There was a big electrical storm with big flashes of lightening all around the Presidents' Heads.  I'll never forget how beautiful it was.
Click to expand...



Devil's Tower is only about 80 miles from Mt Rushmore.


----------



## mudwhistle

Peach said:


> Better than "Eye Candy" to me:
> 
> http://armadillahexpress.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/everglades-15.jpg



Any Gators in there????


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

This is a really great American video.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Mr. H.

I loves me the GSMNP. 

"I see the cold mist in the night... and watch the hills roll out of sight".


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Mr. H.

You are posting pictures faster than I can view them LOL.

But try re-sizing them why don'tcha.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Coyote

This land was made by you and me


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*The Breakers is a Vanderbilt mansion located on Ochre Point Avenue, Newport, Rhode Island, United States on the Atlantic Ocean. It is a National Historic Landmark, a contributing property to the Bellevue Avenue Historic District, and is owned and operated by the Preservation Society of Newport County.

The Breakers was built as the Newport summer home of Cornelius Vanderbilt II, a member of the wealthy United States Vanderbilt family. It is built in an Italian Renaissance style. Designed by renowned architect Richard Morris Hunt and with interior decoration by Jules Allard and Sons and Ogden Codman, Jr., the 70-room mansion encompasses 138,300 square feet of space on five floors. The home was constructed between 1893 and 1895. The Ochre Point Avenue entrance is marked by sculpted iron gates and the 30-foot (9.1 m) high walkway gates are part of a 12-foot-high limestone and iron fence that borders the property on all but the ocean side. The footprint of the house covers approximately an acre of the 13-acre estate on the cliffs overlooking the Atlantic Ocean. The Breakers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*​


----------



## mudwhistle

*The Bingham Canyon Mine, also known as the Kennecott Copper Mine, is an open-pit mining operation extracting a large porphyry copper deposit southwest of Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, in the Oquirrh Mountains. The mine is owned by Rio Tinto Group, an international mining and exploration company headquartered in the United Kingdom. The copper operations at Bingham Canyon Mine are managed through Kennecott Utah Copper Corporation which operates the mine, a concentrator plant, a smelter, and a refinery. The mine has been in production since 1906, and has resulted in the creation of a pit over 0.6 miles (0.97 km) deep, 2.5 miles (4 km) wide, and covering 1,900 acres (770 ha). It was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1966 under the name Bingham Canyon Open Pit Copper Mine.[2] The mine experienced a massive landslide in April 2013 and a smaller slide in September 2013.[3]*​Bingham Canyon Mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## skye




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*PHILADELPHIA EAGLES

CLYDE SIMMONS, ERIC ALLEN, JEROME BROWN, SETH JOYNER, & REGGIE WHITE*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## rdean




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*King said in an interview that this photograph was taken as he tried to explain to his daughter Yolanda why she could not go to Funtown, a whites-only amusement park in Atlanta. King claims to have been tongue-tied when speaking to her. One of the most painful experiences I have ever faced was to see her tears when I told her Funtown was closed to colored children, for I realized the first dark cloud of inferiority had floated into her little mental sky.*


----------



## mudwhistle

*If you see an unfamiliar vehicle on your commute today, it&#8217;s probably just a Halle Berry-Jimmy Fallon human hamster wheel, so don&#8217;t be alarmed.*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Gracie

How did I miss this thread for so long??? Great pics, Muddy!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Cheyenne Mountain Zoo is America's only mountainside zoo, located southwest of downtown Colorado Springs, Colorado on Cheyenne Mountain in the United States at an elevation of 6,800 feet above sea level. The Zoo covers 140-acre, of which 40 acres are in use. It is located west of the Broadmoor Hotel Resort along the slopes of Cheyenne Mountain's lower north end. The animal collection includes more than 750 animals, representing nearly 150 different species, with more than 30 endangered species.​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Very funny beer commercial with NPH


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## mudwhistle

*So Long Robin Williams*​


----------



## mudwhistle

"O Captain! My Captain! our fearful trip is done;
The ship has weather'd every rack, the prize we sought is won;
The port is near, the bells I hear, the people all exulting,
While follow eyes the steady keel, the vessel grim and daring:

    But O heart! heart! heart!

        O the bleeding drops of red,

            Where on the deck my Captain lies,

                Fallen cold and dead.

O Captain! My Captain! rise up and hear the bells;
Rise upfor you the flag is flungfor you the bugle trills;
For you bouquets and ribbon'd wreathsfor you the shores a-crowding;
For you they call, the swaying mass, their eager faces turning;

    Here captain! dear father!

        This arm beneath your head;

            It is some dream that on the deck,

                You've fallen cold and dead.

My Captain does not answer, his lips are pale and still;
My father does not feel my arm, he has no pulse nor will;
The ship is anchor'd safe and sound, its voyage closed and done;
From fearful trip, the victor ship, comes in with object won;

    Exult, O shores, and ring, O bells!

        But I, with mournful tread,

            Walk the deck my captain lies,

                Fallen cold and dead." - Walt Whitman


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Japanese garden in Portland


----------



## Mr. H.

How do we know this isn't really Japan? Huh?
I could be in Japan, made to look like a Japanese garden in Portland. 


mudwhistle said:


> Japanese garden in Portland


----------



## mudwhistle

Nope


----------



## mudwhistle

This guy is nuts.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Back To The Future Is 30 Years Old...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

He still had it.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Firefighters and military personnel drape an American flag over the Pentagon after the September 11 attack.


----------



## Swagger

Far be it from me co celebrate the achievements of another country (especially a former colony) to simply massage egos, but I think some of you are overlooking something I call the 'inheritance of might', which some of you might want to ponder after reading my argument. America, by its own accomplishments (and perhaps destiny) has inherited a legacy. Rome sparked this legacy by conquering half of Europe, the Middle East and North Africa. Britain carried the torch of civilisation to the four corners of the earth and industrialised the globe. After WWII the United States assumed the much-vaunted mantle of the world's #1 superpower, and twenty years later achieved something neither of her predecessors could have ever imagined possible during their tenures: this.

Think about that.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Aktas

Star sprangled banner national anthem


----------



## Abishai100

*April Snow (New Jersey): Instant Icarus*


I took a photo of a snow day in April of this year in New Jersey (USA).  Yes, it snowed in early April this year (thank global warming...or whatever it was).

Everyone has a camera these days, built in to their handy-dandy mobile phones.

It was the American company Polaroid that popularized the instant photograph, the camera the spit out your printed photo right after you took it, so you didn't need to go to the one hour photo shop.  The Polaroid faded in popularity and gave way to cheap disposable Kodak cameras.

However, this April New Jersey snow day photo I took (with my mobile phone of course...hehe) makes me want to rent the Hollywood (USA) movie "One Hour Photo" (2002) on Netflix or buy a nature-brooding Ansel Adams print.

God bless America!





Ansel Adams

Polaroid


----------



## mudwhistle

Abishai100 said:


> *April Snow (New Jersey): Instant Icarus*
> 
> 
> I took a photo of a snow day in April of this year in New Jersey (USA).  Yes, it snowed in early April this year (thank global warming...or whatever it was).
> 
> Everyone has a camera these days, built in to their handy-dandy mobile phones.
> 
> It was the American company Polaroid that popularized the instant photograph, the camera the spit out your printed photo right after you took it, so you didn't need to go to the one hour photo shop.  The Polaroid faded in popularity and gave way to cheap disposable Kodak cameras.
> 
> However, this April New Jersey snow day photo I took (with my mobile phone of course...hehe) makes me want to rent the Hollywood (USA) movie "One Hour Photo" (2002) on Netflix or buy a nature-brooding Ansel Adams print.
> 
> God bless America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ansel Adams
> 
> Polaroid
> 
> 
> View attachment 41695


Notice how they changed from Global Warming to Global Climate Change......so no matter what happens they can blame it on fossil fuels?

Sort of the way they blame everything on "lack of funding".


----------



## Abishai100

*School Ties*


Let's face it, America has the best colleges/universities in the world.

School reunion photographs are just as valuable as family reunion photographs.

The Polaroid instant camera was an American invention.

Boston, Massachusetts has more high-quality universities in the same area than perhaps any city in the world...




Boston


----------



## Aktas

I celebrate it - loyal to the united states of america. Has 4 July come? Maybe i will die before..


----------



## Bleipriester

Aktas said:


> I celebrate it - loyal to the united states of america. Has 4 July come? Maybe i will die before..


Due to your hatred. Nobody can survive this malicious unbalance for long. 
But lets forget that and celebrate your first non-Germany related post!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## boedicca




----------

